# Basic training group photos



## Nathan (Sep 21, 2021)

I entered basic training at Ft. Ord on 03 Oct. 1969, was in training company B-5-3.  At some point a photo of our platoon was taken.  I have not been able to find it, I fear it was left behind in some divorce in the past.

Has anyone ever been able to locate and order an old photo such as a unit / group photo?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm not sure. I'm US Navy, so I was at Great Lakes for my boot camp. I think they have the photos of all the companies. I vaguely remember I  could get a photo, but you needed to know the company number, And I didn't ,so I didn't follow through. You could call Ft. Ord.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)

Not sure if yours is listed here, but, a good place to start.    

https://digitalcommons.csumb.edu/fortord_yearbooks/index.2.html


----------



## cdestroyer (Sep 22, 2021)

company 343 rtc san diego..photo album destroyed by fire...I dont need another.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 22, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Not sure if yours is listed here, but, a good place to start.
> 
> https://digitalcommons.csumb.edu/fortord_yearbooks/index.2.html


Thanks @squatting dog ,   so close, there's a yearbook my same unit, but for the time period 17 August 1970 - 9 October 1970, about a year after my training cycle.    I sent them an email, hopefully they can point me in the right direction.


----------

